# Has anyone else started playing 'Scouring' yet? (Possible Spoilers)



## Boregar

So, my group started out on 'Scouring' on Thursday night, and it went very well. They made it as far as the depository, and everyone has said they enjoyed the mixture of combat and role-playing/intrigue, and are all looking forward to the next session.

I send out an e-mail after each session asking for comments on how they think the session went, and I'll quote one of them now.

"Intrigue, war, a city aflame, rescuing damsels in distress, dragons, weasels, bounty hunters, dogs, bank robberies, moral quandaries... the death of a hero.

What's not to like??"



A big thumbs up from my group then. How is everyone else finding it?


----------



## merchantsteve

Here is a play session that someone did with Fantasy Grounds II

http://www.enworld.org/forum/e-n-publishing/257042-screenshot-adventure-one.html


----------



## TrickyUK

Have been running a prologue for the last couple of weeks while waiting for adventure to be released. Tomorrow night, I hope to wrap up the prologue and start the adventure proper.


----------



## Talysian

My group got together and did char creation this weekend. We have a motly bunch..

1/2 Orc Paladin
Orc Warlord
1/2 Orc Rogue
1/2 Orc (notice the trend) Barbarian
Elven (wow not orcish) Druid

I'm just trying to figure out why they are not working for the empire lol But they all took a hard core You will not conquer gate pass stance.


----------



## talarei07

my group starts playing playing on thursday.

The group consists of the following:

half-orc warlock
dragonborn sorcerer
human wizard
half-elf bard
tiefling swordmage

its fairly obvious why they are taking a stand against the ragesians


----------



## RangerWickett

An entirely arcane party? Fun.

Ah, the excitement of starting a new campaign, when players only have vague ideas of how their characters' personalities will turn out, and how they'll deal with unforeseen challenges. I'm not working on the 4e edition, but on behalf of those doing the conversion, I'm sure it isn't a stretch to say that they'd love to hear about your games. It was always great for me to hear how different groups handled the same situations.


----------



## merchantsteve

RangerWickett said:


> I'm not working on the 4e edition, but on behalf of those doing the conversion, I'm sure it isn't a stretch to say that they'd love to hear about your games. It was always great for me to hear how different groups handled the same situations.




I must say you are correct. And in response to a previous post, an all-arcane group is going to be challenging! I think the DM will have a tough time keeping them alive...


----------



## RangerWickett

Depends on the group. I had a player in my initial run -- he played Diogenes, who I ended up putting into Gate Pass -- who figured out all sorts of ways to thwart inquisitor techniques. I'm sure some of the tricks will change under a new ruleset, but he was damned clever.

Stuff like bluffing to draw out a counterspell came early (he compared it to pump-faking in basketball). Then he started bluffing to pretend he was casting a different spell than usual so the inquisitors would counter the wrong way (improved counterspell relied on using the right school of magic).

Soon thereafter came the "duck behind cover (because counterspelling requires line of sight), cast an illusion of yourself, and have it pretend to cast a few spells." He'd keep up the gimmick until the inquisitor gave up trying to counter his spells, and then he'd pop out of cover and cast his real spells. This of course depended on having allies keep the inquisitor's thugs from finding his hiding spot.

I was also fond of his spelldueling tactics. Initially I set up the rules of spelldueling at Lyceum so that if you left the ring intentionally, fell unconscious, or didn't successfully cast a spell three rounds in a row, you lost. So when other mages tried to win with evocatives and summoned monsters, Diogenes just suggested, "Toss your spell components pouch out of the ring."

Man, I miss that player.


----------



## merchantsteve

Hmmm... now I have some new ideas about Inquisitor tactics...


----------



## brightgoat

We have a:

Elven Avenger (named Jedi, with a Fullblade Sunblade)
Dwarven Battlerager Fighter
Dragonborn Bravura Warlord
Gnome Bard
Eladrin Ranger
Human illusionist Wizard

They started in the first session by meeting each other as the members of their new resistance cell.


----------



## kumagroo

We'll be starting this Sunday.  Our group consists of:
a Dwarf Shaman
a dwarf battlerage fighter
a human ranger
a halfling rogue and
a 1/2 orc avenger

A little sad we don't have any arcanists for the Inquisitors to go after and not having a controller means that combat encounters with minons will take longer.  On the positive side, we did some pre-game metagaming and we've got most skills but history trained for those skill encounters.  I assume Torrent does NOT get involved in those unless she gets a cut of the exp...?  HAving three strikers will be nice against the solos they meet, too.


----------



## merchantsteve

Torrent only divides the XP award if she gets bloodied (Campaign Guide). The idea is that she can help get people out of a jam (The DM's helper), but doesn't significantly impact any one encounter. If she gets bloodied, she is clearly doing a lot and so the XP award per character suffers. In the first adventure, there are many encounters available where she isn't even present, so those are the ones you will have to worry about.
Make sure you re-read her motivations and how she will react in most combats. I tried to create plausible reasons for her to take a back seat most of the time.
Of course, if a player loses a character, she is all about dishing out the pain!!!


----------



## Talysian

kumagroo said:


> A little sad we don't have any arcanists for the Inquisitors to go after and not having a controller means that combat encounters with minons will take longer. On the positive side, we did some pre-game metagaming and we've got most skills but history trained for those skill encounters. I assume Torrent does NOT get involved in those unless she gets a cut of the exp...? HAving three strikers will be nice against the solos they meet, too.





How I'm handeling this is making it all spell casters Divine, Arcane, Natural, unless they swear an oath of Allegiance to Leeska (brain far on name sorry if that's not right). Someone who has actually sworn the oath has a Brand on his/her right hand, so they are easilly identifiable as loyal citiczens...


----------



## kumagroo

merchantsteve said:


> Torrent only divides the XP award if she gets bloodied (Campaign Guide). The idea is that she can help get people out of a jam (The DM's helper), but doesn't significantly impact any one encounter. If she gets bloodied, she is clearly doing a lot and so the XP award per character suffers. In the first adventure, there are many encounters available where she isn't even present, so those are the ones you will have to worry about.



 I got that bit; I was just curious about skill challenges in particular.


----------



## talarei07

merchantsteve said:


> I must say you are correct. And in response to a previous post, an all-arcane group is going to be challenging! I think the DM will have a tough time keeping them alive...




Why do you think it will be difficult to keep them alive?


----------



## Talysian

Kind of like Keeping an All Jedi Party alive during Palpatine's Era.


----------



## talarei07

true i see your point


----------



## Nareth

Hoping to start tomorrow (6/11). My group is:

Goliath Warlord
Goliath Barbarian
Dwarf Druid
Human Rogue
Deva Paladin
Tiefling Warlock
Eladrin Ranger
1 TBA

Big group, but not everyone will be able to play at the same time. I think it's a decent mix, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## talwynor

Our campaign is starting next Tuesday...We've spent alot of time devleoping characters and backgrounds in the hopes of sustaining a long-term campaign beyond a straight-forward crawl.  Having siad that - we all agree we like our combat too!  For any that are interested, we've put together a fairly nice (IMHO) campaign site to document all the intrigue andplot points at War of the Burning Sky


----------



## kumagroo

So, we just finished our first run and I think it was a lot of fun! The flavor, descriptions, and intrique make this excpetional! Still, combat wise, I'm going to have to severely bump up the opposition. I knew that two of my party members were optimizers so I decided to dump the dogs, scouts, and thugs on the PC's in one round where they'd be nice and bunched up and flanked. Didn't matter: The party's dwarf shaman drops a daily power with a burst 5 effect and annihilates 3 of the 4 black horse minions, 2 of the 3 dogs, and injures some others. From there, our twin striking bow ranger and battlerage vigor fighter tore up the enemy with a little help from the rogue and avenger. The ceiling traps were a minor annoyance to them that ended up killing the last dog and finishing off a bloodied black horse thug.

Torrent, I decided from round one, got hit by a falling timber and was out. They didn't need her.

I thought it would be wise to send Kathor off to live to fight a harder encounter. Action points, the shaman's spirit, more arrows and some such were directed at his horse (which I made a level 3 warhorse brute to help him get away) and the 58 hp beast was dropped in 1 round. After the 1st hit on Kathor, he got his Trillith true strike and rolled a 1. *sigh* The party didn't slaughter him, but he gave his word to stay away. One character came close to bloodied; no healing surges were used by anyone.

They nearly obliterated Larion too before he could escape with his 40 remaining hp (and this is after the solon healed him). So, for future fights should I just:
1) add extra badguys,
2) or use the DMG rules to level up their enemies? In either case, I'll have to cheat down the experience values a bit and use the story-based system.

Next game they're slated to fight the "Fallen Devil" and I've already decided that he can't be bloodied or they'll laugh over his corpse by the end of round 3 at the lastest.


----------



## merchantsteve

As always... Players are smarter than the rules!!! A writer just can't win!!
In all seriousness. If they enjoyed the routs, then they got their reward. It will be interesting to see how they fare on skill challenges. If they beat up on Shealis instead of work with her, just remember that she is a good aligned character. I'd sic some eladrin revengers on them for messing her up. Also, the terrorist cell groups can be very troublesome. Attacking Menash while the players are in negotiations would really be a pain.
Just remember - this is your campaign now. Abuse... hmmm... use the players weaknesses and strengths against them. Read Sun Tzu, you'll need it!


----------



## roderickvd

Starting tonight with five PCs! Really eager about it too. Here's the party:

Faenan the Teleporter, eladrin warlock 1
Keira, human paladin 1
Mikhael Porteus, human wizard 1
Zelnick, human rogue 1
dwarven shaman 1

Faenan is accepting the teleporting damage as a trade-off for the added damage. We've agreed to set him up with a cloak of resistance as part of a treasure parcel.

All of them have opted for a Gate Pass affiliation. The wizard is aiming for the Spelldueler paragon path.

Should be an interesting party! Hopefully they won't miss the cleric too much. The paladin/shaman combination should provide some healing and turning, but time will tell.

I'll let you know how it went later this week.


----------



## kumagroo

Thank you, Merchantsteve for the PM w/ the suggestion.  You guys are worth x2 the subscription price for the customer service alone!  You can count on my business for future 4e  EN publishing.


----------



## Morrus

I start my 4E WotBS campaign in full on Thursday night!  I've been waiting a long, _long_ time to get chance to actually really run this through!


----------



## Talysian

I start mine tomorrow, only problem I have is I have a feeling I'm gonna have to step on some player fingers... I just got the usually questionaiire I send out asking how pc's react in certain situations to find out most of the characters created would skip much of the first adventure, (basically all the people asking for help and would only help the resistance for a hefty payment...) So I get to either re-write stuff or flat out say no evil alignments. Lesigh


----------



## Morrus

Talysian said:


> I start mine tomorrow, only problem I have is I have a feeling I'm gonna have to step on some player fingers... I just got the usually questionaiire I send out asking how pc's react in certain situations to find out most of the characters created would skip much of the first adventure, (basically all the people asking for help and would only help the resistance for a hefty payment...) So I get to either re-write stuff or flat out say no evil alignments. Lesigh




I always forbid evil alignments in my games. I figure that if the players aren't willing to go along in good nature with the game being played, then what's the point? May as well play poker or something, a game specifically designed around player self-interest. I always raise an eyebrow anyway when I get a bunch of people wanting to play evil characters - that's really not the sort of game I enjoy running.

That's just me, though. Everyone's different.

You just need to be an enterprising DM if they refuse to engage with the plot. If they don't leave the city, they're screwed; and the plot gives them a way out of the city. Just make it clear to them they need to leave, and Seaquen is the only place they're not gonna get caught by Ragesia. Or have Torrent promise that the resistance will give them their hefty payment in Lyceum, and worry about it in three adventures' time. 

Perhaps just suggest to them that playing good characters is fun, too.  Are they a young group, out of interest?  I tend to find that yougsters want to play evil characters, and older players realise that that isn't usually conducive to a fun game.  It can be done, of course, but the DM has to design a campaigh which specifically accomodates evil characters, and that's a lot of work for him.


----------



## Marius Delphus

I wasn't very old before I realized that I wanted my games to tell stories about heroes, not villains.


----------



## Talysian

Yea everyone told me what they were playing but my guy's are sometimes slow on backstories. It's not so much that the whole party is evil though. Just one person, the other is mercanary and the third just goes with the other two ;P I got two people convinced to be semi good so IT will just be a finger twisting no evil night and if he want's to play evil.. well he won't survive too long. AFter all he is the warlord and well... Always take the healer out first!!!


----------



## roderickvd

Agreed, all-evil campaigns can be fun but mixing it up is a recipe for inter-party conflict and one player taking the spotlight. A sinister twist can be fun though. One of my players has a vested interest in the outcome of the war of his own...


----------



## Boregar

Morrus said:


> Or have Torrent promise that the resistance will give them their hefty payment in Lyceum, and worry about it in three adventures' time.




That's what I did when one of my group asked about payment, but it did help that three of them were willing to help anyway, so it didn't hold things up while they haggled over a price.

And, by a stroke of good fortune, one of my PC's died in the first session, so Torrent is going to arrange for them to get raised, and that will be their 'payment'.

Second session for me tomorrow night, and my players are all looking forward to it.

My party, which I forgot to mention before, -

Human Warden
Human Swordmage
Dragonborn Sorcerer
Deva Ranger
Goliath Barbarian


----------



## PaulKemp

Started the campaign last night.  Group consists of:

A Deva Avenger
A Human Barbarian
A Tiefling Artificer
A Human Warlord

We made it through the first scene, with the group making very short work, amidst the flaming ruins of Finner's joint, of the Black Horse mercs who ambushed them.  They even managed to take down Kathor, though he nearly killed the barbarian (in hindsight, I should not have left Kathor uninvolved for so long; with his general ambivalence about the attack to begin, and considering the fact that the Apple was ablaze, I decided he would hold off, let his underlings do the work, and clean up/demand surrender as the group exited).

Now, the Barbarian both dished and soaked a lot of damage, blowing through three healing surges during the combat, and the Avenger and the Warlord used their daily powers, but boy did they kick the bejesus out of the thugs/scouts/recruits/dogs.  

Gonna be a long night for them, now, though, having burned through a couple dailies, the surges, and still needing to wind their through the city, past at least one inner gate, and into the Depository.

Long story short -- great session.


----------



## Talysian

Paul or any others did you find the first fight was to easy? To Hard? I seem to be getting the easy part from a lot? Did you include the spraying oil and the falling ceiling?  I was thinking of leaving Kathor out of it yet, and just have him send the minions in, (maybe adding a couple thugs) and then have him demanding surrendor, or fleeing if it turns against them.  

Thoughts?


----------



## PaulKemp

Talysian said:


> Paul or any others did you find the first fight was to easy? To Hard? I seem to be getting the easy part from a lot? Did you include the spraying oil and the falling ceiling?  I was thinking of leaving Kathor out of it yet, and just have him send the minions in, (maybe adding a couple thugs) and then have him demanding surrendor, or fleeing if it turns against them.
> 
> Thoughts?




Well, I had only four PCs last night and they moved through the opponents pretty easily.   I included the flaming oil (though it did damage only in the first round because I figured the oil only leaked through the slats that one time, then burned debris on the floor at the Xs) and the falling ceiling (it caught no one).  

Since I did not include Kathor in the combat early on, I had only four non-minions going against the group.  Because the group heard the creaking floorboards above as the scouts moved into position (the Avenger has great perception), they started to move toward the stairs before the ambush was sprung.  By chance, the Warlord ended up standing before the front door, so when the thugs and the recruits burst it open, he was standing there blocking the way, and that prevented the thugs and recruits from piling in.  This turned out to be a huge advantage for the group because it kept the numbers manageable inside the inn while the warlord held his ground for several rounds.  Eventually the recruits scurried around to the alley entrance, but that cost them time.  

Looking back, it's clear my PCs benefited from the high perception of the Avenger and the fortuitous positioning of the warlord, otherwise things would have been tougher.  Too easy?  No.  But I think I'd still consider adding another scout to the mix and maybe arming the thugs with something better than handaxes and saps, especially if you've got five players.  Or maybe just get Kathor involved sooner (in my case, it might have made sense to have him get involved as soon as he saw the bottleneck at the main entrance).  On the other hand, Kathor is very tough with that Trillith True Strike and getting him involved too early could easily tip the combat away from the party.


----------



## kumagroo

If you have an experienced 4e group, I'd say it's too easy, especially if they optimize characters.  I'd scrap the use of specific exp awards and just follow the divisions in the beginning of the SCouring module.  That way you can add a couple more bad guys to the mix.  The great thing with the first fight is you can use Kathor's uncertainty to call out his thugs if you feel you've put in too many.


----------



## merchantsteve

The first fight is a teaser. It will lull the heroes into complacency. 

Don't forget that you will have 4 encounters with no breaks before an extended rest. If the party wastes all their dailies and loses healing surges, the last fight (with the errata especially) will be pretty rough. The wisp solon in encounter 3 will also have its righteous glory which affects attack rolls and defense, so things can go downhill fast.


----------



## Zinovia

Boregar said:


> My party, which I forgot to mention before, -
> 
> Human Warden
> Human Swordmage
> Dragonborn Sorcerer
> Deva Ranger
> Goliath Barbarian



I think having no leader will make for some challenging combats.  It really makes a difference to the group in my opinion.  Sure, everyone can do Second Wind once during the encounter, but it doesn't make up for having a leader who can heal someone as a minor action, do some damage and buff the party in the same round.  Good luck!

The group I have running WotBS now is:
Halfling Rogue
Halfling Feypact Warlock
Eladrin TacLord
Genasi Assault Swordmage
Human Fighter (Flail and board)

This is a very melee-heavy group  with only limited range options.  We only have the one leader, and it's true that Tactical warlords are not as good at pumping out heals as bards or clerics.  It shouldn't matter too much - except when I got a crit and took the taclord out on the first round of a tough fight.  

That was a bit tricky, with both defenders taking some big hits before the others got the warlord back up again.  The swordmage went unconscious, losing his warding spell.  I found that because magical healing will bring everyone up to positive no matter how negative they were to start, the battle standard I had given the party was more effective than anticipated.  That will help them on the healing front, along with potions.  The party won, so it was all good.  That was in a fight with river bandits as they were traveling towards Seaquen (a fight I added in myself - I'm doing my own conversion right now).


----------



## Zinovia

PaulKemp said:


> Because the group heard the creaking floorboards above as the scouts moved into position (the Avenger has great perception), they started to move toward the stairs before the ambush was sprung.  By chance, the Warlord ended up standing before the front door, so when the thugs and the recruits burst it open, he was standing there blocking the way, and that prevented the thugs and recruits from piling in.  This turned out to be a huge advantage for the group because it kept the numbers manageable inside the inn while the warlord held his ground for several rounds.  Eventually the recruits scurried around to the alley entrance, but that cost them time.



When I ran the fight it went very similarly.  The heroes managed to block the stairs down very quickly, and while a bunch of bad guys got in the front door, it too was blocked off in short order.  The mercenaries went around back, but as you say, it cost them some time.  Kathor waffled about his involvement, and ended up fleeing along with the surviving mercenaries at the end.  Nice warm-up though.  The group was more effective than I had anticipated, but it was probably only the 2nd or 3rd fight I had ever run in 4E.


----------



## Jack99

Morrus said:


> I start my 4E WotBS campaign in full on Thursday night!  I've been waiting a long, _long_ time to get chance to actually really run this through!




Are you going to start a campaign thread a la PC or Rel?


----------



## Morrus

Jack99 said:


> Are you going to start a campaign thread a la PC or Rel?




I am not.  Sorry.  Simply don't have the time.


----------



## brightgoat

My party did pretty well.  Torrent mostly stood around guarding the wizard until people started dropping, and then she helped out with some healing.  Kathor stayed out of it until someone charged at him, and then he dismounted, knocked the ranger unconscious, and then got back on his horse.  

He originally asked the party to surrender when they all got outside, and they politely declined, and then when all his allies except 2 dogs and a scout were dead, he pointed and yelled "You can go."  The ranger sneered at him, said "No way!", and then Kathor sighed, said "all right then..." and whistled loudly.  The ranger said "Never mind, we'll go".  

Apparently, I made my real life Bluff check...

The party started moving away, and as the avenger passed the scout, he killed him, looked at Kathor and said, "I swore I would." and shrugged.  Kathor said, "I never liked him anyway."


----------



## Jack99

Morrus said:


> I am not.  Sorry.  Simply don't have the time.




No worries, it was more curiosity than anything else that lead me to ask.


----------



## Nareth

Ran the first session last week as planned, and it went fairly well. I got them through the first part, up through the dragon fear and the missing dire weasel. Hardest thing was getting them to stay on story, and not do something dumb like shooting the woman who wanted to jump out of the fourth floor window. (They've seen Police Academy too many times). I think it was mainly a case of the players being tired and a bit silly more than anything else. We'll see how it goes this week.


----------



## Talysian

Ran the first Session Last night! Got up through the Depository.

First off, I started about a week before new years and had some backstory built to connect the pc's to the mission. Then we scene cut to the Poison Apple. Thing's went smoothly, then The bombs started dropping. I made it several scout's that fell down the stairs and died, (4) and two that fell through a weak point in the roof as the thugs and others came busting in. The whole while Kathor calling out to surrender.  Let me tell you.. The scout's thunderstones... AWESOME! I had all but two people blinded and deafened at first, then had the Paladin and Archer Ranger the whole combat!!!  There were several times this was nearly a tpk, except Torrent tossed out two heals.  The party managed to pull a turn around due to a super lucky dual crit by the barbarian after Kathar moved in, and Kath called for the surrendor of himself and two scouts. He made a deal with the pc's to let the scout's lived. (tied up in another building) and he would surrender himself to the resistance. 

On there way to the depository, I had one pc who wanted to Kill the woman in the window, to put her out of her misery... but teh half orc rangers (I have a melee and archer) climbed up and brought her down.  

The family that was burned and banged up, were escorted to a resistance safe house for safety.  The fear effect I did as a skill challenge, sort of I had the initial attack on wil, and everyone was feared. Thus each round in the throng of people I had them loose a healing surge. Once they made the save it was a skill challenge to get out of the crowd. Pretty much everyone lost 1-3 healing surges and were feeling a little bit depleted.   Then came the weasle. Which I changed a bit to the merchant saying his baby was missing, and Confiding in the two rangers it was a Dire Ferret!  So the party rescued the weasle with two members complaining it was a waste of time. And they found the parcel as well. (which was a Long Bow in my game Inescaple). Then came the depository.. Man this was another near TPk.

The usuall happened and they got up to the second floor and were just having a hard time with the solon's aura. Then Larial Sneak attacked the Warlord, dropping him to - 1 point away from - bloodied... The paladin quickly ran over and forced a second wind then laid on hands. Theb right after that, The barbarian.. (again I was watching his rolls as he sat beside me) Crit the Solon... Bloodying him... The instant explosion happened hitting everyone for 3d6+2 dmg... dropping everyone to under ten hitpoints excpet torrent and the archer ranger... (now the warlord used a power that if the wisp attacked anyone but him one threatiing ally could make a melee Basic.) Well the explosion triggered everyone so this triggered and he let the barbarian do it.. who crit yet again....(by this point I made him switch dice... his rolls were just HOT) well that crit dropped the solon.... And low and behold the explosion hit everyone except the archer ranger... dropped everyone to below 0, except Torrent and the ranger, Torrent went to give aid to the others while the ranger chased the severly bloodly laraian, down the steps just as the guards waled in and twin strike him... and again.. dual fricken crits.... dead Larian... with all but 2 of the party down the guards let them stablize the others but not bring them concious and that's where we ended off.


----------



## merchantsteve

Talysian said:


> Ran the first Session Last night! Got up through the Depository.




That was brutal! And they have 1 more to go before resting! I think an Arcana check for solon powers needs to be added to the sidebar
DC 15: Solons are elemental beings that seek to right wrongs and bring peace. They are often allied with good wizards and sorcerers.
DC 20: A solon invokes a righteous fear that few can stand against. Solons flare up in a righteous light when hurt and release all their life energy in a bright radiant blast when they die.


----------



## Talysian

Let me add one thing I forgot to. Our orc warlord, who is the person who wanted to play an evil character I mentioned earlier. Ended up insulting the 1/2 orc Barbarian..., who then crit again (19-20 crit on the executionar axe is just nasty) on him and knocked him out. Then took a pair of blacksmith tongs that he had and pulled out two of the orc warlords teeth and put on a neclace.  (as this is how orc's in his tribes resolved confrontation... aptly named the brokentooth tribe ) I let Torrent and the Gnome get them to the temple and have a short rest.. insue much rping between the group. And now I'm going to have the Flang encounter happen to a building by the temple, as they hear the crashing several people staying there run to get the hero's to do something... Mainly because it was late and I actually forgot about the encounter after laughing at the two players beating on each other.


----------



## RangerWickett

FYI, high crit in 4e doesn't increase the threat range. You still only crit on a 20. You just deal an extra [w] damage when you do crit.


----------



## Talysian

Doh.. nerfbat here I come!!!


----------



## merchantsteve

That's OK, there are some instances where you can get a critical hit on 19-20 (Epic Tier Mastery Feats) and The 7th level Warlord attack (Sunder Armor 18-20) - Also DaggerMaster Paragon Path. 

The damage is automatic MAX damage not an extra [W]. A Nat 20 is always an automatic hit and a critical only if the total would beat the opponent's defense value (crits happen against each defense). Magic Items usually add a +1dx damage for each +1 on a critical as well. A high crit item also adds extra dice after the basic max damage is calculated.


----------



## Talysian

Yea I knew that, I just wasn't thinking with my head on straight.. As he's one of my veteran players I got an email this morning with a whoops my bad. Before I got the chance to hit him with the Nerfbat... *sadly puts the nerfbat up* But seriously the lack of thought on it is he plays in my savage tides game and has a jagged weapon.. crit 19-20. For some reason it just jived that it's will he's critting on a 19 again.. and when i questioned it last nite he was like the axe crits on a 19-20. I just dumbly smile and nodded figuring he knew what he was doing.  Honest mistake, but I gotta say I've gotten emails from all my guys saying they had a blast last nite. So far they are thinking it has the potential to be a better adventure then Savage Tides (our other game) just because it has less combat and more oppertunities for other stuff.


----------

